# Large Freshwater Fish?



## jsaenz (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 

This forum has been a wealth of information for me and so it is to you I turn when I am facing a difficult decisions. 

Here is whats going on. I have a 56 gallon tank Freshwater that I have been establishing for the past few months. In that time I added 5 platys, 2 African dwarf frogs and 1 algae eater. 

I am giving my girlfriend the platys, my anthro proffer the algae eater and I will keep the two african dwars in a small tank I am establishing now. 

So the question is what might be an impressive fish for the newly established 56 gallon tank. 

So far I am eying Sarasa Comet, but I can't keep anything else in the tank with those guys. 

What are some ideas, I like oscars but I might be moving in 2 years to attend grad school and he might be hard to pass on to someone. 

Anyway just looking for some ideas before I make a choice. 

Thank you, 

Jay


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Angelfish are beautiful fish and a 56 gal would be good for them. Is it a bowfront?


----------



## jsaenz (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello, No it is not bow front. I forgot to mention I do have live plants in it. 
Thanks Aconrad I will research Angel Fish.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Angels can also be put with community fish if you look at my pictures you will see i have them with many community fish.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 1, 2008)

Some rainbowfish could work, or maybe a discus or two.


----------



## jsaenz (Jun 15, 2008)

There are so many types to look at. I really like the neon dwarf gourami, will they do well with Angel fish or rainbow fish? Its a 56 gallon but its deep and tall not long.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 1, 2008)

Gouramis some times bully rainbowfish but mine seem to work well together.


----------



## jsaenz (Jun 15, 2008)

Good to know, I read that the neon dwarfs were not very aggressive. Your tank looks well stocked, I look forward to getting to that point


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I think rainbowfish are too fast for dwarf gouramis, but correct me if i'm wrong.......


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

could 2 angels fit in a 17g?


----------



## Enzo (Aug 1, 2008)

Uh not even one can fit in a 17g.


----------



## jsaenz (Jun 15, 2008)

Angelfish are quite beautiful but they need a large tank and great water conditions to thrive! 

I know one of my biggest concerns about being a pet owner now is making sure I provided an optimal living environment for my fish. This thread is great for helping one decided. 

I now know that even with my 56 gallon tank there are fish that simply need more room then I can provide (at this time one day a few 125 gal tanks will be in order) 

best of luck finding the right fish for you. 

Me I am still looking. Discus seem like a great choice, lots of personality, a bit of work with water changes, but I will visit a local specialty store to learn more. 

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## fishyfaery (Jun 2, 2008)

Isn't it fun to consider new fish? Some of the South American Dward Cichlids are pretty and quite lively. The Bolivian's and German Blue's or Gold's reach a nice size, given room. That's a garuntee of lots of color. 

Rainbows..Literally so many choices. The Turquoise one's are really pretty. You should be able to mix in some of the smaller ones like the Neon Dwarfs, thredfins, and Calebrex.

Another consideration is killifish. I love my two Golden Wonder killis,and they can grow to a substantial size as well.


----------



## jsaenz (Jun 15, 2008)

It is fun and extremely difficult hahaha


----------



## squilla1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

As far as LARGE fw fish go, some cool ones are freshwater needlefish, any of the bichirs,african leaf fish,and blood parrots.All of these have cool personalities and become really tame and recognize their owners over time!


----------

